# Zencafe GNU/Linux !!!



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2010)

Zencafe GNU/Linux 2.2 Released. Here is the exact announcement quoted from distrowatch:



			
				DistroWatch.com said:
			
		

> Zencafe GNU/Linux is a Slackware and Zenwalk-based distribution designed specifically for deployment in Internet cafés. The project's latest release, version 2.2, was announced earlier today: "This Zencafe version uses the latest Zenwalk Linux distribution and kernel 2.6.33.4. Mainly designed for use in Internet cafés, Zencafe is polished and easy enough to be operated even by a non-technical user. With the included auto-recovery and Internet café management software, Zencafe is the first Linux solution that is suitable for use in Internet cafés. Software included: Linux kernel 2.6.33.4, OpenOffice.org 3.2.1, Mozilla Firefox, Pidgin and Gyachi (instant messengers), Mkahawa Internet café management software, auto-recovery and kiosk mode protection. What's new? Simple installation process, user-friendly keyboard shortcuts, additional applications...." Here is the full release announcement. Download: zencafe-2.2.iso (595MB, MD5).



Source: Distribution Release: Zencafe GNU/Linux 2.2 (DistroWatch.com News)

Do check it out guys!

It has ridiculously low system requirements and is capable of running on the average 2000 era internet cafe machine when internet at home was a rare thing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

The only thing it needs a Blue E icon on the desktop and a theme of Firefox to emulate IE, then only it will be suitable for Cafes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The only thing it needs a Blue E icon on the desktop and a theme of Firefox to emulate IE, then only it will be suitable for Cafes.


Not just IE, IE6 specifically. And with tabbed browsing disabled...
But hey that's not so hard in itself


----------

